# What the Roadmaster?



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never seen something like this before. Solid tires, straight pull spokes, Troxel seat and a really weird frame joint.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can still see a bit of the AMF logo on the head tube. During their fifties buying spree, AMF purchased CWC, Junior Toy, and Shelby and to some degree rolled them all into one. Some of the junior bikes were built along the lines of downsized CWC bicycles while others were more simply constructed along the lines of the Junior Toy produced juvenile wheel goods.


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

*Thanks Phil!*

I was thinking 60's due to the convertible (or lack thereof in this case) bar.


----------



## mrflagman (Aug 1, 2011)

If you notice, the chainstay is made from the same part as the fork. I have a much smaller bike made the same way. Kinda cool idea.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 1, 2011)

Yours looks nearly identical to this one in a 1954 AMF Roadmaster ad, except for the red paint: http://cgi.ebay.com/1954-AMF-Junior...899?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ce2f22693

I remember when I was a kid in the 1950s, a boy my age in an upstairs apartment in our building had a Roadmaster Jr. When he moved up to a bigger 24" bike (can't recall the make), he passed it down to his little sister since it was a convertible model. Even though it was only a 16" bike, I thought it was pretty cool looking at the time.

Dave


----------

